# Suzuki vs. Yamaha outboards



## Trble Make-rr

I am looking for a 31 Cape Horn. I've owned several boats with Yamaha engines and came across a 31 with Suzuki motors. Can anyone please tell me which engines you would chose and why? Thanks in advance. Oh yeah, my 24 is up for sale if anyone's interested.


----------



## Emerald Ghost

This thread may set a record.

Can't go wrong with either.


----------



## jspooney

Suzuki. Both are solid, but


----------



## Boat-Dude

*Yamaha*


----------



## The LaJess II

We run twin 225 Suzuki’s. We have fished a lot of boats with friends that run Yamaha’s and can’t say there is much difference. Only difference is I noticed the Suzuki is a little quieter.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

Suzuki.


----------



## Sea-r-cy

Both are good, a bit less dealers with the Suzuki. I've got 2 10 year old Suzys on my boat, bullet proof. 
Run them hard and service every 100 hours.


----------



## kahala boy

The LaJess II said:


> We run twin 225 Suzuki’s. We have fished a lot of boats with friends that run Yamaha’s and can’t say there is much difference. Only difference is I noticed the Suzuki is a little quieter.


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Jake Adams

Can't go wrong with either, like choosing btwn a blond or brunette


----------



## dabutcher

I've owned both and would not hesitate to buy a boat with either motor. I've heard that it is easier to get parts for the yammy.


----------



## billin

*Motors*

Can't go wrong either way honestly zukies are chain driven and the yammies have a belt not that it matters but that's the only difference. Yammies have a special school the mechanics have to go too to get certified zukies can be serviced by any outboard mechanic and the warranty will honor it if its a warrantied repair. Yammies have a higher resale value (better advertising IMO) I have owned both and have yammies now but would hesitate on another black cowling


----------



## SteveFL

Either/or.


----------



## rocklobster

Call Sea Tow in Destin. They will swear by Suzukis. One of their boats went 6800 (yes, that is correct) hours towing before they had to replace the lower unit. We have Yami's now, but do miss our Suzy's.


----------



## SHO-NUFF

They are both fine engines. But less Zuk dealers around than Yammies. I buy 90 percent of my maintenance items on-line anyway.


----------



## Orion45

Bought a brand new Suzuki DT225 in 1998 and ran it without any problems until Hurricane Ivan destroyed my boat in 2004. Since the boat was a total loss, I cranked the engine and it fired up even though the boat was high and dry in the woods. Only work ever performed on it was the scheduled maintenance.


----------



## X-Shark

A DT-225 has no comparison to a DF-225. Night a day difference in sound , smoke and fuel consumption.



> Can't go wrong either way honestly zukies are chain driven and the yammies have a belt not that it matters but that's the only difference.


This is not true. It is only 1 of the differences.

Suzuki's are all geared lower.....and thus swing bigger dia props to get a better bite.


In a boat the size he's talking about the DF-300's are the ticket. They are Fly-By-Wire controlled.

I have a friend running a 31 Cape with 2 DF-300's and another running a 31 Yellowfin with DF-300's Both like that setup on that size boat.

I'm running the Newest DF-300 it has a designation of AP after it. Suzuki compares it to their own older DF-300's to be 14% more fuel efficient.

When it was at Posners being installed on a Thursday the Yamaha crew [from japan] Yes the Jap's come here to see how things are going....camera's in hand. Anyway Jeff Posner said they crawled all over this motor for a hour.

It has a foot that is streamlined like a Merc racing foot. It has a Low water pickup in the foot. It will turn Right hand or Left hand with a computer command and a prop swap. It is Fly-By-Wire controlled. The shift leaver is 1 1/2in shorter than any other I've ever had my hands on.....and Oh so Sweet. It has push button Start and station select too.

Dealers? There are 3 dealers within 50mi of here.


Air intake. 










To change oil filter. Only top cowl needs to be removed.










16in dia prop





































5th Suzzy I've owned.


----------



## MrFish

Can't go wrong either way. Go with the one offering the best rebates (if you're buying new).


----------



## Orion45

X-Shark said:


> A DT-225 has no comparison to a DF-225. Night a day difference in sound , smoke and fuel consumption.


I'm aware of that. I was merely addressing the reliability of a Suzuki engine.


----------



## reeldog80

I have a Suzuki 250 and think it runs great. I blew the powerhead under warranty though, and Suzuki is the worst company I have every had to deal with to get it repaired (yes Suzuki, not the repair facility). There was never any question of it being under warranty, and it still took over 6 months to get it replaced. I will never buy another Suzuki and advise against anyone else buying one!!!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Suzuki is efficient but its no good when its in the shop 90% of the time. Go dependable and get a Yamaha. Rot in hell suzuki!


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2

I run a Yamaha and I am a believer.


----------



## fighterpilot

Interesting, don't have either one but am shopping for a boat with OBs. My neighbor, with 28 GW Marlin just had an interior part fail in the oil system and it seized up one of his Yamahas. They had to send to Japan to get some of the parts to fix it. Do you have to get Suzuki parts from Japan?


----------



## samjohnsonus

*Yamaha*

Yamaha R1 :thumbsup:


----------



## reeldog80

You can probably get Yamaha parts from Japan faster then you can get Suzuki to think about getting parts no matter where the parts are coming from!!


----------



## Cobiacatcher

Ive only owned Yamahas and will only ever own Yamahas, thier warrenty is great. Blew a power head and a lower unit in the same year and both were replaced no ?'s asked. That being said it was a VMAX 2 stroke and I will never own another 2 stroke. As long as its a 4 stroke you won't be dissapointed, the mechanics Ive spoken to that service both say the 250 yamaha 4 stroke is the most dependable motor on the market, I know charter boats that have around 6000 hrs on their yamahas and they still run like a top!


----------



## Jason

I've had both, currently a Zuke....both were 4 stroke and had no complaints on either. I've put $$$ in my Zuke but when you get used stuff w/ no warranty you gamble. Now my motors are babies compared to what you are looking at Danny!

Most impressive motor I ever had was a late 70's early 80's rude!!! That joker was bulletproof! It was a 2 stroke but I'll never go back to a 2 stroke.

I still think you need a cat!!!


----------



## billin

*Motors*

Well did you decide? Oh and the wireless lower gear guy yeah you can do that with any of them now


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

Go gray! Period.....


----------



## inshorecatch

Most impressive motor I ever had was a late 70's early 80's rude!!! That joker was bulletproof!
Most definitely agree


----------



## Capt. Delynn

Whatever makes you happy is the most important. But, I would not even look at anything but a Yamaha 4 stroke. I run a lot of boats, about 40 different boats this year so far. I fish about 150 days or more a year. The 250 and 300 yamaha is the best motor on the market. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## specktackler57

I called my brother,who is 40 year in the yamaha,mercury,evinrude and suzuky mechanic.both comparable engines.yamaha is perfered because of parts are easier and less expensive.but you probably cant go wrong with either.norwood marine owner 40 + YEARS.


----------



## Perdidoguy

Browns point marine cautioned me about suzuki not making replacement parts after ten years.


----------



## Sea-nile

*yes!*

The winner is the Suzimaha!...smile


----------



## fighterpilot

Boat quest continues, however have learned that the 4 stroke Yamahas in the 2000 to 2005 timeframe of 225 to 250 hp now are part of a class action suit because of internal corrosion problems from the use of inferior metal. Are there any such problems with the two stroke, other than my mechanic said they are tough to get apart if you have to do any head work or lower unit work. Thanks


----------



## Sea Rover

13yr old DF70. Only repair I've done so far is a starter relay.

Dad's 2007 225 Yamaha's live in the shop. Recall after recall...





Here is a hint, if a major item is replaced no questions asked its probably a on going issue the manufacture is seeing.


----------



## hjorgan

Ride around the marinas and see what's hanging off most of the boats. I see more Yamaha's than any other engines. I have 2 Yamahas and 1 1999 4-stroke Johnson. All three (BIG knock on wood) have had nothing other than 100 hr maintenance on them.


----------



## Stink Bait

Never owned a Suzuki , always ran Mercs. After having an 09 Verado that stayed in the shop more than in the water, and noticing that every boat in every marina I visited had Yamaha's hanging off the back. I sold my black one for a gray one and have never been happier. That being said you probably can't go wrong with either.


----------



## Sea Rover

Perdidoguy said:


> Browns point marine cautioned me about suzuki not making replacement parts after ten years.


That is such a load of bullshit. I have no trouble getting parts for my 1999 DF70 both online and at Lue's.


----------



## Sea Rover

HPDI Yamaha's seem billet proof. 


Look at Honda too.


----------



## Matt Mcleod

I believe the most reliable are Yamaha and Suzuki. I put 4000 hrs on a F150 Yamaha before I sold it and the boat it was on. No major failures and I still had all the confidence in the world in that motor the day I sold it. Currently we have a Yamaha F225 with 2800 hours, a Yamaha F250 with about 1200 hours, a Suzuki 225 4stroke with over 3000 hours (probably closer to 4000 by now) and a Yamaha F225 with maybe 800 hours. We have some problems here and there but considering that for a good part of the year these motors get cranked at daylight and turned off at dark every single day it's not bad at all. 

Personally I never got over 1000 hours out of any 2 stroke before it blew a power head. My last 2 stroke was a 200 HPDI and it blew 2 power heads by the time it got to 1100 hours and that will be the last 2 stoke I ever own.


----------

